# Brown film



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've got a brown film thats covering all of my silk plants and has started to accumulate on the glass.
It forms as spots that get larger and darker each day. It's very greasy feeling, and easily rubs right off. I'm not sure if it's brown algae or bacteria (I had added a lot of Dr. Tim's One and Only and Stability while the tank was cycling). I cleaned the silk plants and glass, and tried using Dr. Tim's ReFresh to keep it suppressed, but that didn't work and it came right back.
Do you know what this brown film could be, and what I can do to get rid of it and keep it from coming back?
Thanks.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds like diatoms to me. I'm going through the same thing right now. My diatoms started to show right around when the cycle was finished. It's getting a little better, but still very noticable and ugly.
I've been told with proper water changes it will eventually go away. The only way it wouldn't is if your water source if tainted with Silica.
The only good thing about it is that it easily rubs off.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You didn't say if you have a SW or FW tank. In either case don't make any water changes for awhile. Let you cleanup crew do their job. Once cycling is finished change about 10-20% of the water every few days and your problem will go away. This type of algae growth is usually the sign of too many nutrients in the water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Diatoms. Typical for newer tank. Usually goes away over time. Has your tank finished cycling?


----------

